# Mein BDR-Aufreger der Woche: Werbung im Bereich MTB für 2016



## Nash (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo ihr,

bin ja nicht gerade dafür bekannt viel im Forum zu posten, aber dieses Thema wollte ich schon mal einem größeren Publikum zuteil werden lassen. Und zwar geht es um unseren allzeit beliebten Bund Deutscher Radfahrer, der sich wieder was ganz tolles für das kommende Jahr ausgedacht hat: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Bekanntmachungen&recid=4116

Neuerdings müssen die Trikots aller Lizenzfahrer von eurem Verband bzw, BDR - für entsprechendes Kleingeld natürliche - genehmigt werden, wenn ihr damit an vom BDR oder UCI gemeldeten Rennen teilnehmen wollt. Fehlt die Genehmigung darf man nicht teilnehmen. Gilt für DH, wie 4X oder Enduro, usw.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2015)

bin jetzt zwar nicht so gut im thema, aber sowas gibt es schon länger im rennrad und crossbereich.

wo schränkt dich das ganze nun ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (7. Dezember 2015)

Ist doch bei den meisten Sportarten so? Kenne ich aus dem Bereich Handball, Boxen, Leichtathletik,...


----------



## freak13 (7. Dezember 2015)

Gilt doch nur für Lizenzfahrer.
Das heist Lizenzfahrer dürfen nur im Trikot des Teams starten wenn sich das Team bei BDR entsprechend registriert hat.
Hat der Lizenzfahrer kein Team, oder ist sein Team nicht BDR registriert muss er im vereinstrikot fahren. (So lese ich das)
Hat der verein kein Trikot muss er ein neutrales (weißes) trikot anziehen.

Problem beim Marathon gibt es in der Regel keinen Lizenzblock - wie will der BDR da kontrollieren ob der Fahrer jetzt ein registriertes Trikot anhat.


----------



## freak13 (7. Dezember 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Ist doch bei den meisten Sportarten so? Kenne ich aus dem Bereich Handball, Boxen, Leichtathletik,...


Da sind wir Radfahrer halt ziemlich verwöhnt 
Trotzdem ein sehr ärgerliches Hinderniss


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2015)

freak13 schrieb:


> Problem beim Marathon gibt es in der Regel keinen Lizenzblock


du fährst nicht viele marathons, oder?


----------



## freak13 (7. Dezember 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> du fährst nicht viele marathons, oder?


Ziemlich viele sogar


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Dezember 2015)

Nash schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> bin ja nicht gerade dafür bekannt viel im Forum zu posten, aber dieses Thema wollte ich schon mal einem größeren Publikum zuteil werden lassen. Und zwar geht es um unseren allzeit beliebten Bund Deutscher Radfahrer, der sich wieder was ganz tolles für das kommende Jahr ausgedacht hat: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Bekanntmachungen&recid=4116
> 
> Neuerdings müssen die Trikots aller Lizenzfahrer von eurem Verband bzw, BDR - für entsprechendes Kleingeld natürliche - genehmigt werden, wenn ihr damit an vom BDR oder UCI gemeldeten Rennen teilnehmen wollt. Fehlt die Genehmigung darf man nicht teilnehmen. Gilt für DH, wie 4X oder Enduro, usw.


wenigstens einer entdeckt diesen Wahnwitz unserer Verbandes. Die Regelung wird nä Jahr uns so derartig um die Ohren fliegen das kann man gar nicht in Worte fassen. Ein Team welches Fahrer aus versch. Vereinen hat (gibt es ja häufig) kann nicht im sleben Trikot fahren außer sie legen 250 öre auf den Tisch. Für welche Mehrleistung ? Da is Zündstoff ohne Ende drin.


----------



## Nash (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem ist, im Bereich MTB Downhill, FourCross und Enduro konnte man bisher jedes Trikot anziehen, unabhängig vom Verein oder Team. Es ist ja auch in diesen MTB-Sportarten so, dass dahinter kein großer Verein oder ein großes Team steht. Mitunter fährt man sogar für den ortsansässigen Fußballsportverein, weil man nur irgendein Verein braucht um eine Lizenz zu erhalten.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Dezember 2015)

einfach naggisch fahrn ;-).
nun ja. wenn es NIEMANDEN interessiert und sich keiner dran hält wird es - zumindest interessant ....
dem verband kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr helfen. leider habe ich heute meinen lizenzantrag bereits weggeschickt. definitiv letztmalig!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Dezember 2015)

Nash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, im Bereich MTB Downhill, FourCross und Enduro konnte man bisher jedes Trikot anziehen, unabhängig vom Verein oder Team. Es ist ja auch in diesen MTB-Sportarten so, dass dahinter kein großer Verein oder ein großes Team steht. Mitunter fährt man sogar für den ortsansässigen Fußballsportverein, weil man nur irgendein Verein braucht um eine Lizenz zu erhalten.


und genau das war der Punkt warum ich das nicht als umsetzbar angesehen hab. Vor allem für was ? Kein Support des Verbands/Verbände, wenige reine gravity Vereine und die die es gibt die stört es nicht wenn sie Teamfahrer haben. Vor wenigen Tagen hat mir der BDR vorgeworfen ich hätte nie was gegen diese Regel gesagt. Gottseidank hab ich gestern mit dem Erfinder dieser Regel telefoniert der auch sagte er weiß dass ich die seit Beginn für unmöglich hielt - aha. So ein Karnevalsverein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjanbi (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin jetzt 25 Jahre mit einer BDR-Lizenz im MTB-WettkampfBereich unterwegs gewesen. Mittlerweile frage ich mich, warum ich das fortsetzen soll. In Niedersachsen hat es in diesem Jahr weder für CC noch Marathon eine LVM gegeben, und bei der DM ist meine AK im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr nicht ausgeschrieben. Der BDR schränkt mich nur ein, zum Beispiel, indem ich von vielen interessanten Rennen einfach ausgeschlossen werde.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2015)

bjanbi schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen hat es in diesem Jahr weder für CC noch Marathon eine LVM gegeben


stimmt nicht.

lvm cc niedersachsen waren am 20.09. im rahmen des mdc in bad salzdetfurth.
http://www.mdc-xc.de/


----------



## freak13 (8. Dezember 2015)

Als (unsportlicher) Wettkämpfer kann ich dann in den 30 Minuten nach dem Rennen sogar einen Protest einlegen wenn ein vor mir platzierter ein irreguläres Trikot anhat und beim WAV darauf bestehen eben jenen Sportler zu disqualifizieren. 

ist mir auf der Straße schon passiert. Damals kannte ich diese Regel nicht und mein verein hatte auch gar kein Vereinstrikot.

ich sehr eine riesen protestflut die Siegerehrungen bei deutschen Rennveranstaltungen unnötig verzögern


----------



## mamamu (8. Dezember 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> stimmt nicht.
> 
> lvm cc niedersachsen waren am 20.09. im rahmen des mdc in bad salzdetfurth.
> http://www.mdc-xc.de/



Ok, habe ich übersehen. Ändert aber nicht meine Ansicht über den BDR und mein Vorhaben, in Zukunft keine Lizenz mehr zu lösen.


----------



## Milan Racer (8. Dezember 2015)

wenn das umgesetzt wird bin ich raus aus dem Verein 
und ich hoffe viele andere sehen das auch so


----------



## ueberflieger96 (9. Dezember 2015)

freak13 schrieb:


> Gilt doch nur für Lizenzfahrer.
> Das heist Lizenzfahrer dürfen nur im Trikot des Teams starten wenn sich das Team bei BDR entsprechend registriert hat.
> Hat der Lizenzfahrer kein Team, oder ist sein Team nicht BDR registriert muss er im vereinstrikot fahren. (So lese ich das)
> Hat der verein kein Trikot muss er ein neutrales (weißes) trikot anziehen.
> ...



Ich lese es so, kein genehmigtes Trikot, keine Teilnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (9. Dezember 2015)

ueberflieger96 schrieb:


> Ich lese es so, kein genehmigtes Trikot, keine Teilnahme.


Kann nur aus Erfahrungen auf der Straße und beim Cross berichten wo es diese Regelung schon länger gibt.
Da lässt einen der Kommissar im neutralem Trikot immer starten.
Ob das irgendwo so geschrieben steht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis


----------



## Öli__ (9. Dezember 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> stimmt nicht.
> 
> lvm cc niedersachsen waren am 20.09. im rahmen des mdc in bad salzdetfurth.
> http://www.mdc-xc.de/


Und leider hat der Radsportverband Niedersachsen die LVM XC kurz vorher abgesagt


----------



## bjanbi (11. Dezember 2015)

Öli__ schrieb:


> Und leider hat der Radsportverband Niedersachsen die LVM XC kurz vorher abgesagt


----------



## bjanbi (11. Dezember 2015)

Öli__ schrieb:


> Und leider hat der Radsportverband Niedersachsen die LVM XC kurz vorher abgesagt


sach ich doch...
was ist eigentlich so schwierig daran, eine LVM zu organisieren? Vor allem dann, wenn ich mich an eine bestehende Veranstaltung dranhänge und einfach eine Extra-Wertung mit dazunehme. Zumindest in Niedersachsenbekommt das der Verband nur sehr unzuverlässig hin.
Trikotwerbung auf Rechtmäßigkeitzu kontrollieren ist da eindeutig wichtiger und bringt den Sport auch voran...


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> einfach naggisch fahrn ;-).
> nun ja. wenn es NIEMANDEN interessiert und sich keiner dran hält wird es - zumindest interessant ....
> dem verband kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr helfen. leider habe ich heute meinen lizenzantrag bereits weggeschickt. definitiv letztmalig!



Ich hatte nach 20 Jahren schon für 2015 keine mehr gezogen. Und was soll ich euch sagen: Es gibt ein Leben ohne Lizenz, ja da ist definitiv was


----------



## Öli__ (11. Dezember 2015)

bjanbi schrieb:


> sach ich doch...
> was ist eigentlich so schwierig daran, eine LVM zu organisieren? Vor allem dann, wenn ich mich an eine bestehende Veranstaltung dranhänge und einfach eine Extra-Wertung mit dazunehme. Zumindest in Niedersachsenbekommt das der Verband nur sehr unzuverlässig hin.
> Trikotwerbung auf Rechtmäßigkeitzu kontrollieren ist da eindeutig wichtiger und bringt den Sport auch voran...



Das Problem war nicht der Ausrichter, vielmehr war es der Landesverband. Bei den trotzigkeiten seiner Entscheidungen möchte ich aber nicht weiter ins Detail gehen 

PS: wenn es mehr Trikotkontrollen als Dopingkontrollen gibt läuft doch irgendwas Falsch!!!


----------



## onkel_c (11. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> wenn das umgesetzt wird bin ich raus aus dem Verein
> und ich hoffe viele andere sehen das auch so


ja ich!


----------



## racingforlife (12. Dezember 2015)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 25 Jahre mit einer BDR-Lizenz im MTB-WettkampfBereich unterwegs gewesen. Mittlerweile frage ich mich, warum ich das fortsetzen soll. In Niedersachsen hat es in diesem Jahr weder für CC noch Marathon eine LVM gegeben, und bei der DM ist meine AK im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr nicht ausgeschrieben. Der BDR schränkt mich nur ein, zum Beispiel, indem ich von vielen interessanten Rennen einfach ausgeschlossen werde.




LVM Marathon war am 09. Mai im Rahmen des Ebersberg Marathon.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Warnschild (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde die Regelung Mist, und zwar sowohl auf der Straße als auch beim Cross und MTB. Warum?

Weil man davon als Fahrer nichts hat, auch die Sponsoren nicht, die man, wenn überhaupt, sehr mühsam findet.
Weil man ohnehin nur schwer Start- und Anfahrtsgelder für die Fahrer finanziert bzw. diese es meist selbst bezahlen und da unnötige Mehrkosten gewiss nicht den Sport fördern. Warum kann man sich nicht - kostenfrei! - in Teams zusammen finden, einen persönlichen Mehrwert schaffen, den meist Vereine nicht (mehr) bieten oder gar nicht bieten können und profesionelle Teams höchstens dann, wenn sie ihre "Mitglieder" ausbeuten?

Ich will Lizenzrennen fahren, weil ich gerne Straßenrennen fahre, und zwar richtige. Und auch Lizenzrennen auf dem MTB. Aber nicht so!


Können wir mal die Fakten zusammen tragen? (ich fang mal an mit dem Teil, den ich verstehe)

1. Nur genehmigte Trikots (genehmigtes Vereinstrikot, genehmigtes Teamtrikot) bei Lizenzrennen
2. Teams müssen
a) ein "nationales Team" anmelden (€ 250,-)
b) einen Sportlichen Leiter ausbilden lassen (einmalig € 25,- für 1-tägige Ausbildung, jährlich € 115,- Sportliche-Leiter-Lizenz)
c) Sportlicher Leiter darf keiner der Fahrer sein

Gab's da nicht noch was, dass es kaum möglich ist, in einem Cross- und MTB-Team zu fahren bzw. Straßenteam?


----------



## Cornells (13. Dezember 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> stimmt nicht.
> 
> lvm cc niedersachsen waren am 20.09. im rahmen des mdc in bad salzdetfurth.
> http://www.mdc-xc.de/



LVM war ausgeschrieben, ist aber kurzfristig vom Verband abgesagt worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Öli__ (13. Dezember 2015)

Warnschild schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Gab's da nicht noch was, dass es kaum möglich ist, in einem Cross- und MTB-Team zu fahren bzw. Straßenteam?



Soweit ich das gelesen habe ist es so das MTB-& Straßen RGs von Anfang März bis Mitte Oktober Startberechtigt sind. Für die Crosssaison musst du dann eine Cross-RG Melden und für dann ja wieder das Trikot genehmigen zzgl. Sponsoren Abnahme etc....


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2015)

nehmen wir doch mal das team von markus als beispiel.

focus rapiro racing ist als mtb - rg beim bdr gemeldet. http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Team&menuid=318&recid=2277
gefahren werden mtb und crossrennen im focus rapiro racing trikot.

von daher sehe ich deine annahme als nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Öli__ (13. Dezember 2015)

In den Anträgen des BDR steht deutlich drin in welchem Zeitraum die RGs gültig sind. Daher müsste man für die Crosssaison nochmal melden. 

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=verwaltung/formulare.htm&menuid=81
(Antrag zur Bildung einer Renngemeinschaft Bahn, Straße, MTB und Querfeldein)

Nachtrag: Ob man die Trikots dann wirklich nochmal Prüfen lassen muss weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## Cornells (13. Dezember 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> nehmen wir doch mal das team von markus als beispiel.
> 
> focus rapiro racing ist als mtb - rg beim bdr gemeldet. http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Team&menuid=318&recid=2277
> gefahren werden mtb und crossrennen im focus rapiro racing trikot.
> ...



Meine Lizenz habe ich hier beim Verein, RAPIRO ist als MTB Team (Frauen Und Männer) gemeldet, daher dürfen MTB Rennen im RAPIRO Trikot gefahren werden. 

Zusätzlich wurde jetzt auch als Cross Team gemeldet, allerdings nur Männer! Das heißt wenn eine Dame von uns ein Cross Rennen fahren möchte muss sie im Vereinstrikot fahren! 

Also wirklich 2 mal melden!


----------



## Warnschild (13. Dezember 2015)

Cornells schrieb:


> Meine Lizenz habe ich hier beim Verein, RAPIRO ist als MTB Team (Frauen Und Männer) gemeldet, daher dürfen MTB Rennen im RAPIRO Trikot gefahren werden.
> 
> Zusätzlich wurde jetzt auch als Cross Team gemeldet, allerdings nur Männer! Das heißt wenn eine Dame von uns ein Cross Rennen fahren möchte muss sie im Vereinstrikot fahren!
> 
> Also wirklich 2 mal melden!



Und jedes Mal separat zahlen? Also Frauen und Männer sowie für jede Disziplin extra?


----------



## Cornells (13. Dezember 2015)

so den ganz genauen Einblick hab ich da nicht! 
Was ich weiß das unsere Damen im Cyclo Cross im Vereins Trikot starten müssen und für die Männer unabhängig vom MTB Team seperat für Cyclo Cross gemeldet wurde. 
Meiner Meinung nach reine Geldmache vom BDR!


----------



## bjanbi (13. Dezember 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> LVM Marathon war am 09. Mai im Rahmen des Ebersberg Marathon.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ach ja, tasächlich? Komisch habe ich gar nichts beim Rennen von mitbekommen. Habe meine AK gewonnen, bin aber bei der Siegerehrung nicht als Landesmeister geehrt worden. Beim Googeln habe ich auch kein LVM-Ergebnis gefunden. Oder ist es wie in Bad Salzdethfurt gelaufen und die LVM kurzfristig doch nicht zustande gekommen?


racingforlife schrieb:


> LVM Marathon war am 09. Mai im Rahmen des Ebersberg Marathon.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Dezember 2015)

Die Reihenfolge von benötigten Trikotanmeldungen im Querfeldeinsport ist geregelt durch die Reihenfolge/Kaskade der Teams/Vereine.

Grundsätzlich gilt aber Renngemeinschaft (gemeldetes Team) vor Verein. Ersichtlich durch folgenden Abschnitt: „Die Vereine bleiben im Rahmen getroffener und beigefügter Vereinbarungen berechtigt, ihre Fahrer selbst für Rennen zu melden und unter dem Namen ihres Vereins starten zu lassen, sofern die Renngemeinschaft an diesen nicht teilnimmt.“

Hier muss man aber wohl zuerst mal für einige Aufklären das zwischen Verein und Team eben ein Unterschied besteht. Fahrer eines gemeldeten Teams müssen Mitglied in einem beim BDR gemeldeten Vereins sein. Damit ein Fahrer eines Vereins bei einem Team (Renngemeinschaft) fahren darf muss der Verein für den Fahrer eine Zustimmungserklärung für das entsprechende Team abgeben. Man könnte sagen der Verein verleiht an ein Team sein Mitglied. Ist ein Fahrer Mitglied in mehreren Vereinen so zählt der Verein über den auch die Lizenz gemeldet wurde.

Weiter gilt die Rangfolge – Continental-Team – Landesverbands-Mannschaft – Renngemeinschaft – Vereinsmannschaft.

Startet ein Fahrer für Team X gemäß der Anmeldung muss er auch das dazugehörige genehmigte Trikot tragen. Startet er für eine Renngemeinschaft und hat „nur“ das Vereinstrikot an, kann er bei nachträglichem Einspruch eines Teams disqualifiziert werden. Wenn man es sehr genau nimmt, besteht diese Tragepflicht mit allen Pflichten auch bei der Siegerehrung.

Also merken – Anmeldung und Trikot – müssen zusammen passen.

Für genehmigte MTB-Team und Vereins Trikots gilt bei Lizenz:

*Für Straße* gemäß § 5.2.2 (9) Sportler eines zugelassenen MTB Teams dürfen das Team Trikot auch in Rennen auf der Straße fahren. (*ALSO MTB-TEAM TRIKOT DARF GETRAGEN WERDEN*)

*Für Querfeldeinrennen* gilt §1.2.6 Bekleidung und Startnummern (1) Bezüglich Bekleidung und Startnummern gilt bis auf die Ziffer 5.2.2. (9) - Startberechtigung MTB-Teams als RG die Ziffer 5 der WB Straße.(BHV 03/2015)(*ALSO MTB-TEAMTRIKOT DARF NICHT GETRAGEN WERDEN*)

Warum ist dies so? Weil man beim Querfeldeinsport nicht starten darf als gemeldetes MTB-Team. Entweder startet man als Vereinsfahrer in einem genehmigten Vereinstrikot oder einer Querfeldeinrenngemeinschaft mit genehmigtem Trikot (kann das gleiche Design wie vom MTB-Team sein, nur mit neuer Genehmigung) oder als Hobbyfahrer (Freie Trikotwahl, nur keine Ähnlichkeit mit Titel-Trikots).

Bedeutet, tauchen in der Startliste gemeldete MTB-Team-Namen auf, kann jeder diese Fahrer nachträglich disqualifizieren lassen wenn der BDR-Kommissar sie ausversehen starten lässt.

Dies gilt auch bei Pseudo-Teams mit Lizenzfahrer. Ein Lizenz-Fahrer ist Mitglied im Verein „Geile Schlammsäue“ fährt aber im Teamtrikot des Lieblingsladen „Hasen Sprünge“, dann kann man ihn gemäß Regeln disqualifizieren lassen und eine Strafe muss er auch noch bezahlen.

Allerdings ist das Strafmaß dem KK überlassen wenn nicht im Strafekatalog aufgeführt, dieser hat aber die Vorschrift sich im Zweifel an den anderen Wettkampfbestimmungen zu orientieren. Hier ist die des MTB leider sehr hart...




Ein Verein mit Lizenzfahrer (ohne Team) und Werbung auf dem Trikot MUSS eine Genehmigung des Verbandes haben, sonst drohen nachträglich viele Strafen.

Das Frauen kein Mitglied einer Renngemeinschaft sein dürften kann ich nirgends finden.(was aber nichts bedeutet) Grundsätzlich sind sie aber beim BDR in Sachen Querfeldein weniger Wert in Zahlen ausgedrückt. (siehe Betreuungsausgleich)

Jaja, der BDR fördert das Miteinander…

Für 2016 sind aber immerhin wieder 25 Teams gemeldet. 2014 waren es 21 Teams und 2013 gab es 19 Teams.





weitere Regeln zum Querfeldeinsport findet ihr HIER beim BDR

Alle Angaben natürlich ohne Gewährleistung auf Richtigkeit


----------



## Öli__ (14. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja mal ne cool Zusammenfassung!
Ist der Umkehrschluss für das Trageverbot der MTB Trikots beim CX dann der, das die RR-Trikots ohne extra Genehmigung getragen werden dürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Dezember 2015)

Öli__ schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne cool Zusammenfassung!
> Ist der Umkehrschluss für das Trageverbot der MTB Trikots beim CX dann der, das die RR-Trikots ohne extra Genehmigung getragen werden dürfen?



Ich habe die Frage 1-1 an den BDR gesendet


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Dezember 2015)

Aber es gehören nicht immer Antworten auf Fragen beim BDR 



Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Ich habe im großen Gesichtsbuch ein äußerst interessantes Bild gefunden. Vielmehr einen Fragenkatalog, der von Michael Lehnhardt vom
> Team Mile Multisport an den BDR geschickt wurde und auch vom selbigen auch "brav" beantworet wurde. Über eben jene Antwort darf sich jetzt selbst so seine Gedanken machen
> 
> *Anhang anzeigen 443382 *


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Das Frauen kein Mitglied einer Renngemeinschaft sein dürften kann ich nirgends finden.


wenn man sich die liste der rgs anguckt, findet man dort z.b. von focus 3 einzelne rgs.
es müssen wohl alle klassen separat gemeldet werden.

rapiro hat die frauen halt nicht gemeldet.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Dezember 2015)

Aha... Protest zeigt bissel Wirkung... KLICK

Bekanntmachung des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer*
Frankfurt, 14. Dezember 2015
Werbung im Bereich MTB (WB MTB Ziffer 4.3) in 2016

In der WB MTB Ziffer 4.3.1 Bekleidung/Allgemeine Bestimmungen ist in der Ziffer (3) seit der Bundeshauptversammlung März 2015 geregelt:
(3) Bei MTB Veranstaltungen des BDR- oder Landesverbands-Kalenders dürfen nur genehmigte Trikots getragen werden. 
Die Genehmigung für nationale MTB-Teams erteilt der BDR. 
Vereinstrikots müssen vom zuständigen Landesverband genehmigt werden.
Diese Regelung wurde mit der Amtlichen Mitteilung vom 21. April 2015 für das Jahr 2015 ausgesetzt.

Die Ziffer 4.3.1 (3) tritt nun für die Rennen der Lizenzsportler im Bereich Cross Country zum 01. Januar 2016 in Kraft.
Für alle weiteren Bereiche im MTB wird diese Bestimmung überprüft und bis zur Sitzung des BDR-Hauptausschuss am 09. April 2016 ausgesetzt.

gez.:
_Günter Schabel, Kommission Leistungssport Rennsport; Patrick Moster, Leistungssportdirektor; Falk Putzke, Referat Leistungssport; Bernd Potthoff, Koordinator Reglements_

Kategorie: Rennsport



 Druckversion anzeigen


----------



## Öli__ (14. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja schon mal ein Teilerfolg!  Jetzt müssen die das nur noch für CrossCountry übernehmen und dann dauerhaft umsetzen!!


----------



## racingforlife (14. Dezember 2015)

Warum verstehe ich das Problem nicht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (15. Dezember 2015)

Öli__ schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon mal ein Teilerfolg!


nicht wirklich. auch hier noch einmal: ausgesetzt heißt nicht aufgehoben! und die kollegen im xc sport haben eh nix davon.
es ist und bleibt ein unsäglicher unfug!


----------



## racingforlife (15. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass der BDR auf Protest aus dem Forum reagiert.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## salatbauchvieh (15. Dezember 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass der BDR auf Protest aus dem Forum reagiert.



Das behauptet auch keiner, aber es werden wohl genug Leute den BDR auch direkt anschreiben.


----------



## Twenty-1 (15. Dezember 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Warum verstehe ich das Problem nicht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Weil Du es Dir mit einem iPhone Dir anschaust


----------



## JDEM (15. Dezember 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nicht wirklich. auch hier noch einmal: ausgesetzt heißt nicht aufgehoben! und die kollegen im xc sport haben eh nix davon.
> es ist und bleibt ein unsäglicher unfug!


 
Nächster Schritt sollte das komplette Kippen der Regelung sein, da sollte man mit den Kollegen aus dem XC/Marathon Bereich auf jeden Fall solidarisch sein!


----------



## racingforlife (15. Dezember 2015)

Was ist so schwer daran ein paar Regeln zu akzeptieren?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_c (15. Dezember 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Was ist so schwer daran ein paar Regeln zu akzeptieren?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



du hast dich nicht wirklich mit der thematik auseinandergesetzt, oder?
andernfalls verstehe ich die frage nicht wirklich ...


----------



## racingforlife (15. Dezember 2015)

Oh doch das habe ich und deswegen verstehe ich den Aufstand nicht!

Ps: wenn man auf einen Beitrag antwortet braucht man ihn nicht zitieren!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDEM (15. Dezember 2015)

Gut das bei anderen Menschen noch ein Problembewusstsein vorhanden ist und nicht jede schwachsinnige Regelung akzeptiert wird.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Dezember 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> und deswegen verstehe ich den Aufstand nicht!


schade.
bzgl. des zitierens: nun ja, hätte auch zwischenzeitlich jmd. antworten können. dann liest sich das immer etwas seltsam... so wie gerade jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (15. Dezember 2015)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gut das bei anderen Menschen noch ein Problembewusstsein vorhanden ist und nicht jede schwachsinnige Regelung akzeptiert wird.




Ich sehe hier ein fehlendes Problembewusstsein bei Dir in Kombination mit einem stumpfen kritisieren von neuen und Autorität!

Werde ich mal bei der nächsten Polizeikontrolle auch versuchen ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (15. Dezember 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> schade.
> bzgl. des zitierens: nun ja, hätte auch zwischenzeitlich jmd. antworten können. dann liest sich das immer etwas seltsam... so wie gerade jetzt.




Bisher wird ja nur auf einer für mich nachvollziehbaren Regel rum gehackt anstatt ein Argument dagegen zu bringen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_c (15. Dezember 2015)

die da wäre?


----------



## racingforlife (15. Dezember 2015)

Ganz einfach:

-Fahrer einer RG starten im Trikot der RG (bei LVM darf der Verein entscheiden ob Trikot RG oder Verein)

-ansonsten Vereinskleidung oder neutrale Kleidung (LVM siehe oben)

- Podium Kleidung muss der Wettkampfkleidung entsprechen, also wenn für RG gestartet, dann auch in Kleidung der RG analog Vereins- oder Neutralerkleidung

Verboten:
- sämtliche meisterschaftstrikots
- Start in Kleidung von Teams Vertragsport oder  RG bzw. fremden Verein


Ich vermute mal, ihr habt die Regel einfach falsch Verstanden. Das euch der BDR als Hobby Fahrer in ein Vereinstrikot zwingen will ist nicht so.

Da dürft ihr weiterhin im Weltmeistertrikot oder wie zu oft gesehen als Sauser Double starten!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Öli__ (15. Dezember 2015)

Vorher gab es aber für Mountainbiker keine Reglementierung für das Tragen von Trikots (mal von den DM & WM Designs angesehen).

Wenn jetzt ein Lizenzfahrer in seinem "Wunschtrikot" fahren will muss er eine RG gründen. Für diese viel Geld zahlen, Sportliche Leiter lizenzieren lassen und dann das Trikotdesign genehmigen lassen und das jährlich!


----------



## racingforlife (15. Dezember 2015)

Eine RG müsste in deinem Fall gegründet werden, wenn das Trikot mit Werbung bedruckt ist. Ein Herstellerlogo (auch riesige Fox oder Troy Lee) gilt übrigens nicht als Werbung.

Die Bearbeitung einer RG kostete bisher EUR 250,00. (Irgendwie muss man auch Verwaltung und Nachwuchsarbeit finanzieren)

Die Größe der einzelnen Werbelogos ist für eine RG MTB nicht reglementiert.
Die Genehmigung der Trikots halte ich allerdings für sinnvoll. Ich möchte nicht mit Fahrern am Start eines Rennens gesehen werden die Abwandlungen von Hakenkreuzen oder "SS" Logos haben.

PS: Eine RG kann nicht aus einem einzelnen Fahrer bestehen ;-)




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Öli__ (15. Dezember 2015)

> Eine RG müsste in deinem Fall gegründet werden, wenn das Trikot mit Werbung bedruckt ist. Ein Herstellerlogo (auch riesige Fox oder Troy Lee) gilt übrigens nicht als Werbung.
> ......
> Die Größe der einzelnen Werbelogos ist für eine RG MTB nicht reglementiert.



Also wenn der BDR das auch so sieht und dies in seiner Sportordnung so festlegt wäre das klasse!




> Die Bearbeitung einer RG kostete bisher EUR 250,00. (Irgendwie muss man auch Verwaltung und Nachwuchsarbeit finanzieren)



OK, für Verwaltungsarbeit können die ruhig einen angemessenen Beitrag in Rechnung stellen, aber jährlich 250€ dafür verlangen das ich ein zweiseitiges Anmeldeformular ausfülle welches die dann >höchstwahrscheinlich< nur abstempeln und abgeheften!
Ein Lizenzantrag ist umfangreicher und deutlich billiger!

Für die Sportförderung bekommen die vom Bundesinnenministerium schon genug.




> Die Genehmigung der Trikots halte ich allerdings für sinnvoll. Ich möchte nicht mit Fahrern am Start eines Rennens gesehen werden die Abwandlungen von Hakenkreuzen oder "SS" Logos haben.



Zum Glück ist Verwenden von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen durch das StGB geregelt.
Ich will genauso wenig so was im Sport sehen!
Meine Alltagskleidung muss ich aber auch nicht, bevor ich in die Öffentlichkeit gehe, durch eine NGO prüfen lassen.


----------



## racingforlife (15. Dezember 2015)

Das Beispiel war bewusst überspitzt.

Über die Verwendung der Gebühr und ob die Höhe gerechtfertigt ist kann ich nicht sagen aber da der BDR ein e.V. ist sollte es keine Möglichkeit zur Bereicherung geben.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bjanbi (16. Dezember 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Bisher wird ja nur auf einer für mich nachvollziehbaren Regel rum gehackt anstatt ein Argument dagegen zu bringen
> 
> Alles viel zu kompliziert und meines Erachtens absolut und völlig unnötig. Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus. Was sind denn die Argumente für (!) diese Regelung? Ich habe nicht zum ersten Mal den Eindruck, dass der BDR den Fahrern mehr schadet als nutzt. Und weil ich dieses Gefühl von jahr zu Jahr stärker habe, ziehe ich endlich nach 25 Jahren die Konsequenz und fahre zukünftig ohne Lizenz.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjanbi (16. Dezember 2015)

Mist, jetzt habe ich bei meiner Antwort aus Versehen einen Fehler gemacht. Zitiert ist nur der erste Satz; der Rest ist von mir.
@racingforlife: Sorry, war so nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## Öli__ (17. Dezember 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ich habe die Frage 1-1 an den BDR gesendet



@salatbauchvieh: Meine mails an den BDR wuden zügig beantwortet, wie schaut es bei dir aus?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (18. Dezember 2015)

Habe eine Abwesenheitsmail bekommen. Ab dem 21.12. ist der Ansprechpartner wieder am Platze.


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Januar 2016)

beim Bulls-Cup wird von den ausrichtenden Vereinen ausdrücklich auf die Trikotproblematik hingewiesen! So wie es aussieht werde ich meine Lizenz die am Donnerstag gekommen ist zurück geben...


----------

